# A great YouTube series...Coffeehouse Crime



## Marie5656 (Nov 27, 2021)

*I recently discovered this guy on YouTube.  The host, Adrian, narrates different Crime stories. Solved, and sometimes unsolved.  I love this kind of stuff. They are usually 15-20 minutes or so. Here are a couple samples













*


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes, I watch this frequently.  I love crime stories!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks Marie I'll give them a try


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes, I subscribed to his channel for several months. It's a good series and Adrian's stories are good and he has a great voice for videos, but his weird word usage and occasional poor grammar drove me nuts. I tried to ignore it but I just couldn't. I'm almost ashamed of myself for that but it is what it is....or I am what I am.

There's a couple other really great crime story channels I've subscribed to called That Chapter and The Crime Reel. I never miss an upload. 

I also never miss the weekly posts of Fascinating Horror. Not crime stories but horrible events, both infamous and obscure, like bodies found in the Themes and collapsed bridges and train wrecks and stuff, and some of his stories go way back to the 1700s, some more recent. Always interesting. He does really good research.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 28, 2021)

@Murrmurr I share your interest in Fascinating Horror.  Love the stories.


----------



## Grimmstome (May 15, 2022)

When I first started listening to it on YouTube, it was fine, but a lot of little things about the production of the episodes added up to big annoyance and I flagged it not to be recommended. Just a few of the things that rubbed me the wrong way and these aren’t exhaustive of the many annoyances I’ve felt with the show…

The lowkey snarkiness and smugness of Adrian. Everything has to be gift wrapped with his snarky black humor. Also, his desperate attempts to shoehorn coffee references at every opportunity is just cringy as hell. Also, the fact where you can tell where the facts begin and the campfire story embellishments for dramatic license begin. The minutia of the thoughts, feelings, and happenings he just happens to know from hearsay is *too* detailed to be believable. On a related note, I had to turn off MrBallen’s stories for the same thing.

Another thing is embedded ad shilling. I pay $12 a month so I don’t have to look at ads on the platform. When I play his videos, it says in the corner “Includes paid advertisement” and gives me the option to opt into watching them, but what good is it if Adrian is just going to circumvent it anyway? I know a lot of other content creators do this as well, but it isn’t the cherry on top of a sundae of bad will caused by numerous other annoyances.

Anyway, rant over. Hate it if you want.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 16, 2022)

Anyone else see "I'll Be Gone in the Dark???"

https://www.hbo.com/i-ll-be-gone-in-the-dark

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I'll_...2018, HBO Documentary,began on April 24, 2018.

_*I'll Be Gone in the Dark*_ is an American true crime documentary television series directed by Liz Garbus, Elizabeth Wolff, Myles Kane and Josh Koury, revolving around Michelle McNamara as she writes a book about and investigates the Golden State Killer. The original six-part series premiered on June 28, 2020, on HBO, and concluded on August 2, 2020.


Michelle McNamara lived a quiet life, but as her family slept, she spent the night investigating and writing a book about the Golden State Killer, delving into the world of online chat rooms and crime blogs.


Michelle McNamara was the wife of comedian Patton Oswalt.  She passed away in 2016.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

Grimmstome said:


> When I first started listening to it on YouTube, it was fine, but a lot of little things about the production of the episodes added up to big annoyance and I flagged it not to be recommended. Just a few of the things that rubbed me the wrong way and these aren’t exhaustive of the many annoyances I’ve felt with the show…
> 
> The lowkey snarkiness and smugness of Adrian. Everything has to be gift wrapped with his snarky black humor. Also, his desperate attempts to shoehorn coffee references at every opportunity is just cringy as hell. Also, the fact where you can tell where the facts begin and the campfire story embellishments for dramatic license begin. The minutia of the thoughts, feelings, and happenings he just happens to know from hearsay is *too* detailed to be believable. On a related note, I had to turn off MrBallen’s stories for the same thing.
> 
> ...


Adrian's narratives were tolerable at first (minimally), but he's overly fond of adjectives and adverbs, and it just kept getting worse as his numbers grew. He started using really oddly mixed adjectives and incorrect prepositions (in prepositional phrases). It sounds like he thumbs through a Thesaurus to pick out what he believes are more scholarly replacements for words he thinks are "too mundane", but his picks don't quite fit. Drives me up the wall. I can't watch him without yelling "Hire a freaking editor!!" ...so I don't watch him.


----------



## dseag2 (May 16, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Anyone else see "I'll Be Gone in the Dark???"
> 
> https://www.hbo.com/i-ll-be-gone-in-the-dark
> 
> ...


Absolutely.  It was fascinating!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Anyone else see "I'll Be Gone in the Dark???"
> 
> https://www.hbo.com/i-ll-be-gone-in-the-dark
> 
> ...


*I have not heard of this...I am going to mark it to look at tomorrow*


----------



## dseag2 (May 16, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have not heard of this...I am going to mark it to look at tomorrow*


It's a must, Marie.


----------



## dseag2 (May 16, 2022)

@Marie5656, since you like true crime take a look at this.  Absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @Marie5656, since you like true crime take a look at this.  Absolutely unbelievable!



Yeah, that's a pretty good channel. There are several youtubers who focus on the psychology detectives use while interviewing murderer suspects. Those fascinate me. A channel I really like, too, is called _The Crime Reel_. That guy mostly does vintage murders, like as far back as the 1700s and on up to the mid-1900s. International murders. And he's a great researcher because, as old as some of the crimes are, he includes portraits or photos, old news clippings and whatever else he can find. Plus his narration is very clear, and not too fast or choppy.


----------



## dseag2 (May 16, 2022)

If you like the psychology of it all, watch Signs of a Psychopath on Investigation Discovery.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> If you like the psychology of it all, watch Signs of a Psychopath on Investigation Discovery.  Fascinating stuff.


YouTube?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> YouTube?


Oh...ID Discovery?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> YouTube?


Just Googled. Shows Season 1 on Prime   and more on IMDB channel.


----------



## dseag2 (May 16, 2022)

Here you go.

https://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/signs-of-a-psychopath/1030850363/

It is interviews with psychopathic murderers.  Pretty grim but fascinating stuff.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Just Googled. Shows Season 1 on Prime   and more on IMDB channel.


Thank you, Marie.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Thank you, Marie.


IMDB is now known as FREEVEE. I am liking that there are so many free apps.   Not as much of a hassle if I decide I do not like them, not as hard to walk away


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> IMDB is now known as FREEVEE. I am liking that there are so many free apps.   Not as much of a hassle if I decide I do not like them, not as hard to walk away


Yes, I found it. I'm watching Deadpool 2 on it right now.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jackie23 (May 17, 2022)

All this is interesting, I read a lot of True Crime so I'm going to look into some of these, thanks.


----------

